# Devils Lake



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Anyone from DL know the story of that adult blue goose that has been in the pond by the school for the deaf all summer. I see him every day on my way home and wonder how he got there?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Not sure. Didn't see it this past weekend while feeding the ducks there but did see it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I thought he was a cripple left over from the spring but not sure.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

is it true that some guy walked in there a few year's (probably 8 or 9) and greased all the birds...later to be arrested????


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> is it true that some guy walked in there a few year's (probably 8 or 9) and greased all the birds...later to be arrested????


Urban Legend!!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Now would be hard up to shoot a few geese.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

chris lillehoff said:


> is it true that some guy walked in there a few year's (probably 8 or 9) and greased all the birds...later to be arrested????


I've heard a similar urban legend about a snow goose north of Happy Harry's in Grand Forks.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> chris lillehoff said:
> 
> 
> > is it true that some guy walked in there a few year's (probably 8 or 9) and greased all the birds...later to be arrested????
> ...


It's a myth


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

I think you can find the full spread of that myth on American Waterfowlers if you do a little searching!!! :beer:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

When do the snows hit devils lake? we plan on heading up next week


----------

